# Wheel cleaner for diamond cut wheels



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi all

Looking for some recommendations for cleaning diamond cut wheels. What is the best product out there that can be used. Have been using shampoo but just not tackling the dirt well.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Auto-wheel would be good for these. Not harsh and has that extra bit of bite with having the degreasing agents in there.

No substitute though for getting them cleaned up and sealed with C5 or DLUX once cleaned.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel to clean them fully
then when there dry get them sealed up with race glaze nano wheel seal, spray it on leave a few mins and buff then 1h later do the same again, 2 layers gives at least 6 months and makes them bling.
then when there sealed up for maintenance washes i use odk rotate diluted 10-1 which a foaming spray head


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve used Simoniz ultra wheel cleaner successfully on mine, just got some Power Maxed frequent use wheel cleaner - diluted to 30% works a great. AG wheel cleaner (the sensitive one - can’t remember the name) is good also.


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Plus 1 for bh auto wheel amazing stuff


----------



## d3fy (Dec 28, 2006)

Plus 1 for BH. Amazing stuff.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Recently tried BH Auto wheel for the first time. Very impressive.

Harry


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Valet pro bilberry 10:1 use this during winter months , some time during the summer when i've been lazy.


----------

